# Registered mail signature required



## LightBearer (Mar 29, 2011)

i  dont like this signature idea at all... lets say that some person or dog got gears sent to them and it required signature, and it was actually a controlled deliv.  i mean anyone can  send anyone a pkg without the other person knowing, how would le have proof you ordered it? ( when of course you DIDNT) for all they know it could be some jerked santa clause sending gears to anybody 
so my question is do you guys have a problem with signing for stuff?


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 29, 2011)

not all international orders require signatures. not sure why, but i've heard some mailmen will ask for one and others won't.

but if LE wants to bust you for personal use (a long shot) they'll probably have more on you than a signature in my opinion. people sign for stuff they dont know about all the time. hell, if im getting a random package without even ordering gear, i'll sign for it anyway.  realistically, who says "no, im not expecting anything, please take it back.".... i doubt that signing for a package of gear will be the determining factor of charging you in a court case.

the only proof they could have on you ordering it would be if they got your internet records or searched your laptop, or maybe looking into your western union records. that's all i can think of. if they come to your house and question you, best thing to do is to say "LAWYER" and see where it goes from there. LE is highly trained to get you to say something that will be used against you in court. probably much harder for them to prove that you're guilty then for you to prove your innocence.


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks thats what i was thinking bro


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 29, 2011)

some sponsors from time to time require signatures as a tool to cut down reverse scammers.....also some sending countries postal requires the signatures......but also sometimes your mailman may not recognize the name you used or he may just be lazy and leaves the card because he wants to get his route completed.....


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 29, 2011)

If they leave the card and you have to go to the P.O. to pick up will they request to see your ID? Because sometimes "stuff" comes in my mail with the wrong name on it.


----------



## Powodzenie (Mar 29, 2011)

If anything happens u just say I dont know what this is but u r just signing for a package if u did not sign for it and took it home whats the difference u still possess it.  If LE is waiting for u then they r waiting no matter if u sign or not.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 29, 2011)

DO NOT SIGN FOR ANYTHING.

Attorneys have ways of twisting your words to be used against you.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> DO NOT SIGN FOR ANYTHING.
> 
> Attorneys have ways of twisting your words to be used against you.


 
so when your gear that you've been waiting for finally comes in and the mailman asks you to sign, you just call it a loss and lose your money?


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 29, 2011)

spartan1 said:


> If they leave the card and you have to go to the P.O. to pick up will they request to see your ID? Because sometimes "stuff" comes in my mail with the wrong name on it.



They ask for id if you don NOT have the card, if you do then they ask for an an electronic signature, your address etc...... Thats what ive heard anyway....


----------



## tjsulli (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> DO NOT SIGN FOR ANYTHING.
> 
> Attorneys have ways of twisting your words to be used against you.


 thats such bad advice because 9 out 10 you sign for your  package all your going to get is what you ordered there is small chance it could be a CD but if your not willing to take that chance then dont order or go domestic


----------



## Powodzenie (Mar 29, 2011)

If the supplier wants u to use EMS and u use it to track it then u have to sign for it there is no difference in signing for something then taking it or just taking it either way you are claiming the package..


----------



## strategos14 (Mar 29, 2011)

never say a word to LE. ever


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

It is a risk you take by ordering international.  You never know what could happen.  It sucks


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some of the sponsers do not require a sig.  though.  I feel better using them.


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 29, 2011)

Powodzenie said:


> If the supplier wants u to use EMS and u use it to track it then u have to sign for it there is no difference in signing for something then taking it or just taking it either way you are claiming the package..



I've always had to sign... guess I've been lucky but everytime I have to sign I sweat until it's said & done. Funny thing, the first time I received (media) I didn't open for a week just because I figured it had some type of transmitter letting everyone know I opened it... LOL


----------



## AmM (Mar 29, 2011)

5thgeartapped said:


> Funny thing, the first time I received (media) I didn't open for a week just because I figured it had some type of transmitter letting everyone know I opened it... LOL



Now that's taking paranoia to a higher level. lol!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 29, 2011)

spartan1 said:


> If they leave the card and you have to go to the P.O. to pick up will they request to see your ID? Because sometimes "stuff" comes in my mail with the wrong name on it.


 
They just need proof you live there. When one of our sponsors changed to 'signature required' (unannounced to me), I panicked. I had my wife pick it up...


----------



## Evil Eagle (Mar 29, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> They just need proof you live there. When one of our sponsors changed to 'signature required' (unannounced to me), I panicked. I had my wife pick it up...



HAHAHA! Atta boy! 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## briansurgeon (Mar 29, 2011)

Well dam I'm hesitant now


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 29, 2011)

briansurgeon said:


> Well dam I'm hesitant now



Unless something looks odd like it is in customs forever and a day u should b fine. Just a risk u take going int. Also unless it's 1000's worth it would likely just be taken


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> some sponsors from time to time require signatures as a tool to cut down reverse scammers.....also some sending countries postal requires the signatures......but also sometimes your mailman may not recognize the name you used *or he may just be lazy and leaves the card because he wants to get his route completed*.....


 
Funny...all this in this thread happened to me... 

A pkg came today and my mail person just left the card sayin sorry we missed you, but I was home all day and at the time the card was left in my mailbox...at first I was like wtf..then thought they just wanted to keep it moving or maybe they didn't have the pkg with him. 

Few hrs later I went to the PO to pick up the pkg and the agent had me  sign and print my full name and write my address down electronically...even though I showed the agent my ID...


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

That is normal for registered mail.  I had to do the same thng when I went to the post office to pick my pack up before.  Signing is never something you want to do but some international sources require it. Risk you take.


----------



## yerg (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive been ordering from overseas for 6 years now(no sig required) and never had a problem.  THe packaging is great.  my concern has always been xray.  my source also has something for that but im not sure how effective it is.  i mean maybe im just lucky and havent had a package xrayd yet.lol  Also i find it hard to believe that LE cant train a dog to search for aas.  Im sure they do.  Man after reading this thread im starting to get worried again...haha


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 29, 2011)

yerg said:


> Ive been ordering from overseas for 6 years now(no sig required) and never had a problem. THe packaging is great. my concern has always been xray. my source also has something for that but im not sure how effective it is. i mean maybe im just lucky and havent had a package xrayd yet.lol Also i find it hard to believe that LE cant train a dog to search for aas. Im sure they do. Man after reading this thread im starting to get worried again...haha


 
drug dogs are not trained to smell aas.  if it were possible for them to spot it, then more stories of people getting caught by them would pop up.  drug dogs have enough recreational drugs they are trained to sniff out that adding something as complex as sealed vials would not be very feasible.

ALL packages in customs are placed under a scanner exclusively for radioactive materials and they only chuck suspicious packages through the x ray machine.  

in short, customs' primary target is terrorist sh!t and recreational drugs like weed, coke, etc.  i highly doubt they're going to invest their time and resources into obtaining a warrent to bust joey from jersey for a few cc's of deca...


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 29, 2011)

you need to have a talk with your mail carrier and make sure he doesnt pull that shit again  OR ELSE YouTube - Goodfellas



bulldogz said:


> Funny...all this in this thread happened to me...
> 
> A pkg came today and my mail person just left the card sayin sorry we missed you, but I was home all day and at the time the card was left in my mailbox...at first I was like wtf..then thought they just wanted to keep it moving or maybe they didn't have the pkg with him.
> 
> Few hrs later I went to the PO to pick up the pkg and the agent had me  sign and print my full name and write my address down electronically...even though I showed the agent my ID...


----------



## Repo (Mar 29, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> i  dont like this signature idea at all... lets say that some person or dog got gears sent to them and it required signature, and it was actually a controlled deliv.  i mean anyone can  send anyone a pkg without the other person knowing, how would le have proof you ordered it? ( when of course you DIDNT) for all they know it could be some jerked santa clause sending gears to anybody
> so my question is do you guys have a problem with signing for stuff?



It's not a problem if you pick it up at the post office - it's not like they're going to have someone waiting around for days to see when you show.

No big deal - but I would rather pick it up at the post office.


----------



## yerg (Mar 29, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> drug dogs are not trained to smell aas. if it were possible for them to spot it, then more stories of people getting caught by them would pop up. drug dogs have enough recreational drugs they are trained to sniff out that adding something as complex as sealed vials would not be very feasible.
> 
> ALL packages in customs are placed under a scanner exclusively for radioactive materials and they only chuck suspicious packages through the x ray machine.
> 
> in short, customs' primary target is terrorist sh!t and recreational drugs like weed, coke, etc. i highly doubt they're going to invest their time and resources into obtaining a warrent to bust joey from jersey for a few cc's of deca...


 
I should have specified raw powders.  I hear ya on the vials, but im sure they could sniff out hormones if trained.  Just wasnt sure if they did it or not....


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 29, 2011)

If your really that worried just sign for it but open it at a different time and place.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

No they do not and if they could they would.  There are too many variables that would throw off the dog's scent.  Thinks like BA content, vials being sealed, so many different hormones to cover.  Dogs are usually specialized in one or two things.  Drugs, humans, explosives.


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 29, 2011)

CT said:


> DO NOT SIGN FOR ANYTHING.
> 
> Attorneys have ways of twisting your words to be used against you.


 now im back to being conflicted


Repo said:


> It's not a problem if you pick it up at the post  office - it's not like they're going to have someone waiting around for  days to see when you show.
> 
> No big deal - but I would rather pick it up at the post office.


i dont know bro, they could pull some stunt to hold u up while contacting LE i dont like govt bldngs and suspicious activities


----------



## XYZ (Mar 30, 2011)

tjsulli said:


> thats such bad advice because 9 out 10 you sign for your package all your going to get is what you ordered there is small chance it could be a CD but if your not willing to take that chance then dont order or go domestic


 

How so? I personally know four people who have been busted for doing this. If you ordered gear from overseas how could you possibly mistake it for a fuc^ing CD? "Oh, that stuff I need to sign for from Turkey might be the Lady Gaga CD I ordered from Amazon"......yeah right. 

Glad you don't mind dealing with the possibility of losing everything you have because you're to ignorant to to not sign for something.

The point is domestic is the safest way to go, you chance too much otherwise.

This is just my opinion, so feel free to do whatever you wish.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Mar 30, 2011)

CT said:


> How so? I personally know four people who have been busted for doing this. If you ordered gear from overseas how could you possibly mistake it for a fuc^ing CD? "Oh, that stuff I need to sign for from Turkey might be the Lady Gaga CD I ordered from Amazon"......yeah right.
> 
> Glad you don't mind dealing with the possibility of losing everything you have because you're to ignorant to to not sign for something.
> 
> ...



4 people?!!? Were they dealing? 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 30, 2011)

CT said:


> I personally know four people who have been busted for doing this.


  Seriously, CT?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 30, 2011)

Two guys I used to train with, another one who trained with a second cousin and his friend. Does that count?

Yes, two of them were dealing the others were not.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 30, 2011)

It happens more often then you think.  I hate signing for anything. Very risky.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Mar 30, 2011)

Shit son, I had better hide my kids, hide my wife CUZ THEY RAPIN EVERYBODY UP IN HERE! 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 30, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> It happens more often then you think.  I hate signing for anything. Very risky.




even if pack clears customs within  normal time frame?  i to hate signing though


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 30, 2011)

CT said:


> Two guys I used to train with, another one who trained with a second cousin and his friend. Does that count?
> 
> Yes, two of them were dealing the others were not.


 Wait, are you saying this is because they were signing, or just because they ordered?

I do not see how signing changes anything at all.


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 30, 2011)

CT said:


> How so? I personally know four people who have been busted for doing this. If you ordered gear from overseas how could you possibly mistake it for a fuc^ing CD? "Oh, that stuff I need to sign for from Turkey might be the Lady Gaga CD I ordered from Amazon"......yeah right.


he was saying theres a small chance it might be a controlled delivery
and i agree with you about domestic although opens other problems its better safe than sorry



malfeasance said:


> I do not see how signing changes anything at all.


it changes things because you have to use your real name for one,and if you miss  the delivery you have to go to the post office to pick it up which means you have to travel with it in ur car
i just think its better to Not have your name attached to gear


----------



## XYZ (Mar 30, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Wait, are you saying this is because they were signing, or just because they ordered?
> 
> I do not see how signing changes anything at all.


 

Honestly I'm not sure, but TO ME signing for something isn't going to lead to anything good as shown by my post of guys getting busted.  I'm assuming that the only way they got busted was because they signed for the stuff, ordering it isn't the issue at all, it's the fact of bringing illegal things into the country.  

Guys, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand that if you purchase illegal merchandise from overseas you run a much higher risk of getting busted.  Will you get busted?  Maybe, but I WOULD NOT take that chance no matter what, it's just not worth it.   Aagin, this is all just MY OPINION.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just have it sent to your moms house like I do  After all it's just a signature they need, not necessarily yours.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 30, 2011)

^^lol...mom gets busted for gear...classic...

I would think that you could say that you bought some shit (whatever it is) from ebay and we all know ebay is world wide...

My item was not illegal so I had no problem signing for it...but if it were gear then I would prob think twice about signing for it


----------

